# How do I test a charger?



## geoduck (Feb 7, 2010)

I just received an old Lester Power drive Club Car model 17930. Since I do not have anything to test it with (car or batteries). How do I go about seeing if it is functional? I removed the housing and the copper coiling is a little bit rusted.. I hooked up a voltmeter to the plug with no sign of voltage output...it has the 3 pronged plug. Is there a way to test if it works Ok without charging something? 

Thanks


----------



## jockepocke (Nov 24, 2009)

You could possibly apply a load, such as resistive tread of some kind and suitable lenght. This will however not behave as a battery, but will indicate if there is any output. A lightbulb could work too, but no guarantees...


----------



## WSJ (Sep 18, 2008)

Take it to your local golf course and ask if you may connect it to a golf cart. The current meter will indicate if it’s charging.


----------



## EVMAN (Jul 26, 2007)

I doubt if a golf course kart maintianace manager would allow this.
Unknown charger, unknown individual....liability issues
Maybe U could maybe offer compensation for charger "check out"?

Lesters are usually just mainly a transformer with diode rectification and
and electonic timer. They do not usually check for the presence of voltage
before they turn on. Most, if not ALL, modern chargers will not turn on without the correct voltage and polarity on the terminals.

The resistor test is the best/easiest/safest test. U did not mention a voltage. Golf Kart..??...36V??....48V??....
Is there a "spec plate" on the front/back/side of the charger???

Try drawing 2 to 5 amps.
resistance (needed) = voltage divided by amps
36V divided by 5 amps is 7.2ohms---make it 7ohms.

Watts = volts x amps
see:
http://www.servicematters.com/calc/calculate_watts.htm

so.....36V x 5A = 180W ....
so... U would need a 7ohm 200W resistor to test for 5A current draw.

hope this helps


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

I used one of those that I bought off ebay. It had the original car plug on the output cable.
There were 4 wires going into the plug.
Anyway, look inside the case for a small relay.
When you ground the lead to the relay it then starts to charge but has no timer or regulator to control the charger.
This is because all of the controls for the charger are IN the cart.
What you end up with is a dumb charger that can be controlled by the ground wire.
Mine was a 48 volt and it worked great that way, but you had to keep an eye on it and the charge voltage, so as not to overcharge the pack.
A timer could be put on the wire to control length of charge.


----------



## automd (Feb 5, 2010)

WSJ said:


> Take it to your local golf course and ask if you may connect it to a golf cart. The current meter will indicate if it’s charging.


Only golf karts? Can you give other alternatives for golf karts? I'm afraid this everybody can do this


----------

